# Egg Thread



## WireSponge (Oct 10, 2015)

This is a thread for all things egg. Share things like egg facts, egg-related stories, cooking recipes with egg, or just your opinions on egg in general. For more information,  visit this helpful website and and the Wikipedia article about egg.

Wikipedia: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_(food)

Website: http://www.incredibleegg.org


----------



## Watcher (Oct 10, 2015)

great thread


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 10, 2015)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/76/f8/91/76f8915df05cf3f6207e736890acf71b.jpg


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 10, 2015)

I dabbled briefly with making quiches and then I realized I was just as happy with baked scrambled eggs with stuff in them which is  a fuckload easier.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Oct 10, 2015)

mmm....chicken menstruation


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 10, 2015)

*WARNING!!! ATTENTION!!!*

This man has been making videos containing egg abuse, and shows no signs of stopping. This madman must be stopped from his torturing and killing eggs any longer. This man is a serial killer of eggs and is likely unstable and dangerous. Please assist me in helping these poor eggs.

https://www.youtube.com/user/HowToBasic


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 10, 2015)

Posts the song from land before time 2 where a dinosaur sings about eating eggs


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 10, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> Posts the song from land before time 2 where a dinosaur sings about eating eggs


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 10, 2015)

WireSponge said:


>


Yes thank you

I was subjected to that many times as a child


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 10, 2015)

Facebook of fellow egg lover

https://m.facebook.com/pages/Why-helo-it-is-i-jimbles-notronbo/494347110602837


----------



## AnimuGinger (Oct 10, 2015)

Eggs are wonderful and the most useful food product ever made.


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 10, 2015)

Jackass RN said:


> Eggs are wonderful and the most useful food product ever made.


They're also useful medically!


----------



## Malady Twigs (Oct 10, 2015)

Egg fact: fried egg is great, yolk is better when its soft and it breaks all over bread

Egg fact: "ovo" means "egg" in portuguese

Egg fact: eggs can penetrate bottles and then they explode: watch egg and bottle magic below



Spoiler



No you dont have to understand what hes saying just enjoy it


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 10, 2015)

You can use eggs to make a delicious omelette.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Oct 10, 2015)

I would like nothing more than to boil an egg right now. You all just made me hungry.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Cable 7 (Oct 10, 2015)

There's a place near where I live that does pretty much nothing but eggs. I had Eggs Benedict there. It was nice.


----------



## bearycool (Oct 10, 2015)

the Spanish word for egg is huevo.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 10, 2015)

Even scotch eggs are acceptable.


----------



## Goofy Logic (Oct 10, 2015)

The healthier the chicken's diet, the more yellow the yolk is.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 10, 2015)

Did you know that there was an egg-based Batman villain? 




 

*Wikia articles:

Egghead general- *https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egghead_(DC_Comics)

*Egghead (in the 1960's TV series)-*http://batman.wikia.com/wiki/Egghead_(Vincent_Price)

*Egghead (in the comics)-*
http://batman.wikia.com/wiki/Egghead


----------



## Megapiss (Oct 10, 2015)

Anyone else strongly associate psychedelics with eggs? I've done shrooms 12 times and acid 3 times, as well as 2c-b once, and every single time I had egg-related visuals/thoughts and a craving for hard boiled eggs. (This is actually a bit of a problem because I can't digest the lactose in eggs, so it makes the indigestion from psychedelics worse).

I've developed an intense interest in egg from these trips and am considering going back to college for agriculture (I want to start a free range organic egg farm). It also helped me accept that I am gay because of the association of eggs with females. During my first trip, which had extremely intense and incessant egg imagery, I realized that the egg symbolizes menstruation and pregnancy, elements of the female body that are extremely important but not sexually attractive. I understood this to mean that I could find fulfilment in my life without being sexually attracted to women.

Of course there are many more layers of meaning to the symbol of the egg, just like there are many physical layers of the egg itself. "Don't put all your eggs in one basket" vs. "goose egg" -- egg as everything and nothing. Similarly, "bad egg" vs. "golden egg". "The chicken and egg problem" -- the endless paradoxical loop of causality. You don't want to have "egg on your face", but it's helpful to "egg someone on", although you shouldn't "egg someone's house". Does anyone else associate a specific kind of food, or object, with their psychedelic trips?


----------



## Pocoyo (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 10, 2015)

The name "Tamagotchi" is derived from _tamago_, or "egg."


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 11, 2015)

Egg game: 






Made by Segga



Spoiler



Did you know eggs come from chickens


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 11, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> Egg game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to try this game as a kid but I never got around to it. Was it any good?
Also why is a little boy living among chicken people


----------



## MY 405 (Oct 11, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> Did you know that there was an egg-based Batman villain?
> 
> View attachment 53455
> 
> ...


If I remember this correctly, Egghead (played by the awesome Vincent Price) was one of only two villains in the 60s series Batman who ever learned Batman was Bruce Wayne.  (the other was King Tut, but he got bonked on the head and forgot).


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 11, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> I wanted to try this game as a kid but I never got around to it. Was it any good?
> Also why is a little boy living among chicken people


I've heard a pot of different opinions on it from people I know. I think it's one of those love it or hate it games.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 11, 2015)

There is a myth originating in China that 盤古 (Pangu) emerged from a primordial egg and fashioned the universe with a hammer and chisel.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 11, 2015)

ToroidalBoat said:


> There is a myth originating in China that 盤古 (Pangu) emerged from a primordial egg and fashioned the universe with a hammer and chisel.



Speaking of eggs and China, there is a food in China called the Century Egg which is basically just fermented egg. It looks disgusting.



Spoiler: Century Egg









https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Century_egg


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 11, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> Speaking of eggs and China, there is a food in China called the Century Egg which is basically just fermented egg. It looks disgusting.



That's not really fermented, because the strong chemicals used basically kill anything in it.  Fermentation is usually a biological process involving bacteria.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Oct 11, 2015)

Not from a chicken, but balut is pretty unsettling foodstuff, imo. It's a boiled egg with a formed duckling embryo inside.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Oct 11, 2015)

HickoryDickory said:


> Not from a chicken, but balut is pretty unsettling foodstuff, imo. It's a boiled egg with a formed duckling embryo inside.


Copypaste apparently ate one and said it was alright.


----------



## Arkangel (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## HickoryDickory (Oct 11, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Copypaste apparently ate one and said it was alright.


Not so much the flavour, but I'm just not that keen on eating something where I can tell what it is. There's a fish here that can pretty much be eaten whole, but I always cut off their heads because I don't like the idea of eating its brain, eyes or teeth.


----------



## MY 405 (Oct 11, 2015)

I will now confess that I cannot stand eggs and I try eating them every few years but nope, not happening.  I am sad about this only because my mother made the most amazing looking Spanish omelettes and I am told I make wonderful scrambled eggs. But I find the egg fascinating since it is eaten in pretty much every culture and has so many interesting creation stories attached to it, it's so interesting that it is so culturally important.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 11, 2015)

Chandler Cats said:


> I will now confess that I cannot stand eggs[...]


I don't like hardboiled eggs that much. Fried and scrambled are pretty good though.


----------



## Zeorus (Oct 11, 2015)

ovo is also what eggs are called in Esperanto (plural ovoj).

The French word for egg is œuf.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 11, 2015)

Duck egg's are delicious, and if you ever get a chance to try them pheasant egg's are just as delicious.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 11, 2015)

I wonder what ostrich egg is like?


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 11, 2015)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I wonder what ostrich egg is like?


It takes many hours to boil, I can tell you that. (I live near an ostrich farm and sometimes we would buy ostrich meat and I was scared to eat it because of how big the ostriches were, I'd like to try some again. It's not white meat like most birds, it's red meat like beef.)
I'd like to try quail eggs, perhaps I will ask my father's girlfriend to get some for me next time she drives like an hour to buy Asian food at the Asian food store


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 11, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> I'd like to try quail eggs, perhaps I will ask my father's girlfriend to get some for me next time she drives like an hour to buy Asian food at the Asian food store



They are delicious in comparison to a Chicken egg they are a little bit richer in flavour, they are a bit fiddly to shell due to their size but it's well worth the effort.


----------



## MY 405 (Oct 11, 2015)

I've eaten ostrich, and that's correct, it is like a very lean red meat and supposedly very healthy.  It has a sort of weird yet not unpleasant flavor.  It's not like any other fowl I've had, so I like to pretend that it's what a velociraptor would have tasted like.  This makes ostrich pretty fun to order, while you try and decide what sort of wine would go with raptor -- I suggest a high-pitched wine to go with your predator...


----------



## Save Goober (Oct 11, 2015)

We have a sous vide and it makes the best eggs ever. Set it at 147F, and about 40 minutes later you have the most delicious, custardy yolk... it's awesome. Highly recommend.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 11, 2015)

Tis' the season for egg nog, so here's an egg(nog) fact for you: Eggnog was invented to be a medicine and was believed to have curative properties. Once it was discovered that eggnog wasn't helping anyone with their sickness, hospitals that used eggnog continued to use it as a drink because patients were so fond of it.


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Bathtub egg nog just like grandma used to make


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 12, 2015)

Now for more Chinese egg facts. There is an egg dish from Donyang, China, called the Virgin Boy Egg. One of the ingredients is the urine of young boys.

Sauce: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_boy_egg


----------



## uwuwu (Oct 12, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> Speaking of eggs and China, there is a food in China called the Century Egg which is basically just fermented egg. It looks disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hell no, those black eggs are delicious. I also like the ones boiled in tea vvvvv 







I don't like the really salty eggs, but they taste okay with porridge.


----------



## Elijah (Oct 12, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> Egg game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah thanks so much, I've been looking for that game forever. I played it as a kid, I really liked it.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 12, 2015)

Ever put a fried egg on a burger?  Holy shit it changed my life now I can't eat burgers without one.

I like to pickle my own eggs in a mixture that is heavy on jalapeno.  They're so delicious and the only negative is that they take a week to make.


----------



## Sussuro (Oct 12, 2015)

Our favourite blue hedgehog's nemesis is actually called the infinitely better sounding Dr. Eggman.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 12, 2015)

Sussuro said:


> Our favourite blue hedgehog's nemesis is actually called the infinitely better sounding Dr. Eggman.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Oct 12, 2015)

uwuwu said:


> Oh hell no, those black eggs are delicious. I also like the ones boiled in tea vvvvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The eggs get infused with the tea? I might have to look into that. 

I really like the first pic. They remind me of those glass Easter eggs that are like a poor man's version of faberge eggs.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll check out the tea eggs sometime.  They sell 'em at Family Mart/7-11s around where I live


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 12, 2015)

A FUCKTON OF EGG FACTS I STOLE FROM THIS THING   https://sampson.ces.ncsu.edu/2013/09/egg-trivia-facts-3/?src=rss


The U. S. produces about 10% of the world’s egg supply.

Most eggs are laid between 7-11:00am.

A hen requires 24 to 26 hours to produce an egg.

Consumers use approximately 60% of the eggs produced in the United States.

Approximately 9% of the eggs are used by the foodservice industry.

Egg size and grade are not related to one another.  Size is determined by weight per dozen.

Grade refers to the quality of the shell, white, yolk and the size of the air cell.

Yolk color depends on the plant pigments in the hens’ feed.

Europe has had domesticated hens since 600 B.C.

Normally, hens with white ear lobes lay white eggs.

Normally, hens with red ear lobes lay brown eggs.

There is no nutritional difference between white and brown eggs.

As hens grow older, they produce larger eggs.

A mother hen turns her eggs about 50 times per day.

You can keep fresh, uncooked eggs in the shell refrigerated for at least 3 weeks, but keep them in their carton to prevent them from absorbing odors from the refrigerator.

A hard-boiled egg will peel more easily if it is a week or older before it is cooked.

Each egg has 7 to 17 thousand tiny pores on the shell surface.

Eggs will age more in 1 day at room temperature than they will in a week when properly refrigerated.

Eggs are placed in cartons with the small end up to keep the air cell in place and the yolk centered.

You can scramble, fry, and poach eggs in a microwave, but you cannot cook an egg in its shell in the microwave.  The steam builds up so rapidly that the egg cannot “exhale” it fast enough and the egg may explode.

Eggs contain the highest quality food protein known.  It is second only to mother’s milk for human nutrition.

The largest single chicken egg ever laid weighed a pound with a double yolk and double shell.

The most expensive egg ever sold was the Faberge “Winter Egg” sold in 1994 for $5.6 million.


----------



## amandahugenkiss (Oct 12, 2015)

Here is a recipe for _longganisa_ scotch egg.​





Here is an adorable egg character, _Gudetama_.​


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 13, 2015)

amandahugenkiss said:


> Here is a recipe for _longganisa_ scotch egg.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here is a song about scotch egg's.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Oct 13, 2015)

Fried Duck Eggs are an essential part of any good breakfast.


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 13, 2015)

Imma go scramble an eggie


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 13, 2015)

Also you can make an Egg McMuffin at home by beating 1 or 2 eggs in a small pyrex dish and cooking it in the microwave. I thought this was common sense until my father bought an expensive machine for the sole purpose of making McMuffins 




LOOK HOW FUCKING RETARDED, I mean, the only benefit I can see is it will warm the English Muffin and melt cheese but that's all.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Oct 14, 2015)

Back in my primary school days, I used to play this Miniclip game. There are 3 worlds/difficulties. 
My favourite was the ice one.





I used to find the game cute and fun but it doesn't hold up very well now.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 14, 2015)

*Egg thread blacklist:*

These users have comitted the blasphemous crime of denouncing the great egg. This is a safe space for egg and these users are violating it. Beware of their presence before they invalidate your identity as eggkin.

1. @cat


cat said:


> i do not eat eggs, soup, or seafood. and i despise soda



2. @R.A.E.L.


R.A.E.L. said:


> -Eggs, ground beef, beans, seafood, tomatoes, coffee, corn/popcorn, mayonnaise and mustard are disgusting.
> -Pasta is meh; I could easily live without it.
> -I eat my hot dogs plain.
> -I only eat boneless chicken, otherwise it's extremely gross and tastes like rubber.
> ...



3. @Chandler Cats 


Chandler Cats said:


> I fucking hate eggs, cannot stand them.  People look at me like I'm from Mars when I say this, it's like you have to have some underground meeting for egg haters.  Hilariously, of course, I spent part of my life on a chicken farm.  (Chickens, however, I find very tasty)



4. @MerriedxReldnahc 


MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I can kind of relate to the people saying they don't like eggs, because I'm super picky about how my eggs are cooked! I hate overcooked scrambled eggs, they just make me gag.
> Also I haaaate garlic. The smell is so awful!



5. @DangerousGas 


DangerousGas said:


> Eggs are fucking hideous.



6. @Blake Bumbleby 


Blake Bumbleby said:


> I'I also cannot stand eggs. Just...nope.




@Globe is new mod.


Globe said:


> Kinda surprised at how many people dislike eggs here. I love 'em, they make up probably 90% of my diet, like this shit I cooked last night
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## moorhen (Oct 14, 2015)

I find the best way to add some extra tastiness to ramen is to cook it in a pan and then add an egg to the center just before it's finished cooking. 
Absolutely delicious, add a spring onion, maybe a little bit of veg like broccoli. 
Perfect if you're hungry and in a hurry.

Eggs are the best.


----------



## MY 405 (Oct 14, 2015)

@WireSponge 

I call foul! (Pun intended). No where in your innocent egg thread did I place that quote!  I challenge, sir, that you mined through "Unpopular Opinions About Food" for a post to directly slander me!  I had been a courteous and useful contributor to this thread, I even expressed sorrow for my dislike of eggs, while in the same post I reflected my intrigue on the cultural touchstones of eggs in world creation myths.  I argue that I am NOT a danger to the Egg Thread and I have been maligned with a post that encouraged me to have an 'unpopular opinion' regarding a common foodstuff.  I petition the thread that I be allowed to visit the thread under supervision.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 14, 2015)

Chandler Cats said:


> @WireSponge
> 
> I call foul! (Pun intended). No where in your innocent egg thread did I place that quote!  I challenge, sir, that you mined through "Unpopular Opinions About Food" for a post to directly slander me!  I had been a courteous and useful contributor to this thread, I even expressed sorrow for my dislike of eggs, while in the same post I reflected my intrigue on the cultural touchstones of eggs in world creation myths.  I argue that I am NOT a danger to the Egg Thread and I have been maligned with a post that encouraged me to have an 'unpopular opinion' regarding a common foodstuff.  I petition the thread that I be allowed to visit the thread under supervision.


Lel cishet dunklebunk thinks they don't spread egg appropriation just by being here


----------



## MY 405 (Oct 14, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> Lel cishet dunklebunk thinks they don't spread egg appropriation just by being here


You need to check your egg privilege!


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 14, 2015)

Now technically I was saying that I hate having my eggs violated by savages who cannot properly handle the scrambled yokes with the dignity they deserve.


----------



## MY 405 (Oct 14, 2015)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> Now technically I was saying that I hate having my eggs violated by savages who cannot properly handle the scrambled yokes with the dignity they deserve.


Solidarity my friend!


----------



## Globe (Oct 14, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> @Globe is new mod.


I always knew my sporadic presence on this forum would pay off


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 14, 2015)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> Now technically I was saying that I hate having my eggs violated by savages who cannot properly handle the scrambled yokes with the dignity they deserve.


#Yesalleggs



Globe said:


> I always knew my sporadic presence on this forum would pay off


Sporadic? Don't worry, you can be the @Dunsparce.


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 15, 2015)

I regret nothing #miseggynist


----------



## HickoryDickory (Oct 15, 2015)

Spoiler: Nightmares...


----------



## MasterDisaster (Oct 15, 2015)

I like scotch eggs the best.  Mmm, mother fucking scotch eggs.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Oct 17, 2015)

I love mine scrambled with lots of milk and butter.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 18, 2015)

MasterDisaster said:


> I like scotch eggs the best.  Mmm, mother fucking scotch eggs.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 18, 2015)

I only eat eggs when they are smothered in ketchup


----------



## Save Goober (Oct 18, 2015)

I am here to report I have purchased one dozen duck eggs for the immersion cooker. I attempted to purchase quail eggs but my boyfriend argued they aren't really special so we did not get any. I haven't found any pheasant eggs anywhere. 
Also ketchup on eggs is gross


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 18, 2015)

melty said:


> I am here to report I have purchased one dozen duck eggs for the immersion cooker. I attempted to purchase quail eggs but my boyfriend argued they aren't really special so we did not get any. I haven't found any pheasant eggs anywhere.
> Also ketchup on eggs is gross



The only place I've seen quail egg is raw on uni (sea urchin roe) sushi.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Oct 18, 2015)

Eggs are just amazing. I keep chickens and there's nothing like hen butt fresh eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 18, 2015)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Eggs are just amazing. I keep chickens and there's nothing like hen butt fresh eggs for breakfast.



Any breed in particular? Or are you doing the Battery hen rescue thing?


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Oct 18, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> Any breed in particular? Or are you doing the Battery hen rescue thing?


I've got a few rescued batteries. I've also got some Light Sussex's and a couple of crossbreed bantams. I have a bantam cockerel who's only six months old but I'm hoping we might have some chicks in the spring if he gets his act together.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 18, 2015)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> I have a bantam cockerel who's only six months old but I'm hoping we might have some chicks in the spring if he gets his act together.



One thing I used to do to get a reluctant cock in a pheasant pen to perform was some worms in his diet, you can also get the same result with meal worms. 

Also nice choice with the Light Sussex's dude hardly breed.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Oct 18, 2015)

@Ravenor Yea they're pretty bulletproof although one of them is a little off her legs at the moment and may end up as a roast dinner if she doesn't get any better. Ah well these things happen.


----------



## Save Goober (Oct 18, 2015)

I love chickens  I owned a couple of AMAZING chickens growing up. I miss those girls so much. It's my dream to have a chicken coop and get a few little ones. Not sure what breed, but probably something small.
Unfortunately, we are apartment dwellers  hopefully we will eventually buy a house or an apartment building. I prefer living in an apartment for most things but damn, I really want chickens.

Anyway, I cooked the duck eggs in the sous vide. I set it at 147F, which is what we cook chicken eggs at, even though the duck eggs are a bit bigger. To my surprise the yolk is actually denser and thicker than what the chicken eggs come out like. It's very thick, thicker than a typical custard. I prefer a runnier yolk so I think I might set the temperature a little lower next time. But overall, very good. Not my pic but it's pretty much what they look like.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 18, 2015)

Europa, a moon of Jupiter, kind of resembles a giant cracked spherical egg, with a "yolk" of an ocean underneath the (ice) shell. Like an eggshell, the surface is more or less flat.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 18, 2015)

melty said:


> I love chickens  I owned a couple of AMAZING chickens growing up. I miss those girls so much. It's my dream to have a chicken coop and get a few little ones. Not sure what breed, but probably something small.
> Unfortunately, we are apartment dwellers  hopefully we will eventually buy a house or an apartment building. I prefer living in an apartment for most things but damn, I really want chickens.
> 
> Anyway, I cooked the duck eggs in the sous vide. I set it at 147F, which is what we cook chicken eggs at, even though the duck eggs are a bit bigger. To my surprise the yolk is actually denser and thicker than what the chicken eggs come out like. It's very thick, thicker than a typical custard. I prefer a runnier yolk so I think I might set the temperature a little lower next time. But overall, very good. Not my pic but it's pretty much what they look like.



If you REALLY want to push to boat out and try duck egg's at there very best:
3 - 4 slices of dry cured bacon
500g of Elvers.
1 Duck Egg.
1 Knob of unsalted butter.
Freshly Cracked black pepper an bread optional.

Fry the dry cure bacon in a pan till nice an crispy, take the bacon out of the pan and toss in the Elvers an add the butter fry for maybe 1 min 30 - 2 min take them out and put them on top of the bacon fry the egg an put on top of the Elvers, Sprinkle a little bit of black pepper on the top.

I haven't had that in over 10 years but it's a breakfast I used to love on cold mornings in collage because Elvers are getting harder and harder to come by (thanks China) and the only way to get a regular supply when they are in season is to deal with poachers and I can't be having with that on  a personal level. In the states they are more freely available but don't go overboard as Eel's are getting rare.


----------



## Glaive (Oct 18, 2015)

OMG I LOVE EGGS

While I can't claim them to be my favorite food, almost everything I cook myself involves them.  Eggs are so cheap and easy to cook with, it's my bachelor chow.  Breakfast food in general is simple and I'll end up making various breakfast versions of things.  Like for ramen I'll chuck in in turkey bacon, mushrooms, hot peppers, and mix in a barely-cooked egg halfway through while it's still boiling.


Breakfast burritos are also a staple meal now at least twice a week.  This is one I did with steak.





As stupid as this sounds, DarkSidePhill had a short lived series "Poorly Cooking with the King" that I actually liked.  Phil makes a bunch of simple often breakfast-based-foods while being brutally honest over the fact that he sucks.  As a guy that also can't cook for shit I found his videos surprisingly useful.  Phil doesn't just look like an egg, he loves them too!


----------



## Cuck Norris (Oct 19, 2015)

Glaive said:


> Burrito


You inspired me to also make a dank breakfast.




Egg, turkey bacon, fresh sliced jalapeno and cheddar cheeses.


----------



## Bogs (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm allergic to eggs. As an allergy-kin/trans-allergic I request that this thread be removed due to the high levels of allergic-phobia, and that all involved should check their histamine privilege and perhaps discuss other foods which don't trigger those with allergies.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 19, 2015)

Eggs are nasty yo


----------



## Save Goober (Oct 19, 2015)

Gudetama


----------



## uwuwu (Oct 19, 2015)

Has anyone tried raw egg over rice? I want to but I'm scared of getting salmonella LOL


----------



## Save Goober (Oct 19, 2015)

@uwuwu, I haven't tried that dish, but from what I've heard salmonella is kind of overhyped and mostly effects old people and little kids or people with really bad immune systems. I eat raw or lightly cooked eggs all the time and I make homemade mayo with raw eggs. Definitely keep the eggs refrigerated before you use them


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 19, 2015)

uwuwu said:


> Has anyone tried raw egg over rice? I want to but I'm scared of getting salmonella LOL



You can actually get pasteurized eggs for things like this.  They sell them for ice cream, among other things.  

Most salmonella isn't inside the egg anyway.  It's on the outside of the shell and only gets you if that contaminates what's inside.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 20, 2015)

It's always egg in Philadelphia.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 23, 2015)

A small montage of videos on the topic of egg sucking.






The real beauty of this video is summed up perfectly by an esteemed YouTube commenter.
"I absolutely LOVE the wretched, putrid stench of my own raunchy, wet farts.  When I experience these wonderful, heavenly aromas, I feel as though I am transported to another world entirely.  I so wish that I could bottle my delicious farts, so I can enjoy them at a moment's notice. I love my farts so much..." 
                                                       -Enus Wankerblaster






This next one is a scene from Until Dawn, a game I would highly recommend to anyone with a PS4.






And finally, if you wish to see actual egg sucking in action, I have a video to appease you as well.


----------



## MalWart (Oct 23, 2015)

Eggs (literally) taste like shit most of the time, and the only thing they've ever done for me is being a key ingredient in most baked goods. Other than that, I don't bother.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 23, 2015)

MalWart said:


> Eggs (literally) taste like shit most of the time, and the only thing they've ever done for me is being a key ingredient in most baked goods. Other than that, I don't bother.


Go suck an egg, heathen.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 23, 2015)

This thread is still going and it's featured now? That's eggcellent!


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Oct 23, 2015)

I burned eggs once.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 23, 2015)

ToroidalBoat said:


> This thread is still going and it's featured now? That's eggcellent!



What the shell

No yolks about it


----------



## Vitriol (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Lipitor (Oct 23, 2015)

What is the best way to make scrambled eggs? Every youtube video I watch takes 9 minutes. Just tell me the best way. Also if your recipe for scrambled eggs is too add in ten other items along with it, I don't care about your story.

Thanks guys.



Bugaboo said:


> Also you can make an Egg McMuffin at home by beating 1 or 2 eggs in a small pyrex dish and cooking it in the microwave. I thought this was common sense until my father bought an expensive machine for the sole purpose of making McMuffins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These things are only like $25. The point of these things is for looking like a boss when you come home drunk with all your friends and you pull out this contraption and everyone gets egg sandwiches.


Chandler Cats said:


> You need to check your egg privilege!



Chegg your privilegg


----------



## Lipitor (Oct 23, 2015)

cat said:


> What the shell
> 
> No yolks about it


http://www.catster.com/lifestyle/cat-health-can-cats-eat-eggs-ask-a-vet-food-tips


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Oct 23, 2015)

Eggs.

Fried, boiled, scrambled, or omelette?


----------



## Vitriol (Oct 23, 2015)

Lipitor said:


> What is the best way to make scrambled eggs? Every youtube video I watch takes 9 minutes. Just tell me the best way. Also if your recipe for scrambled eggs is too add in ten other items along with it, I don't care about your story.



here is a 30 sec guide:


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 23, 2015)

Sanae Kochiya said:


> I burned eggs once.






Semper Fi to all eggs that die for the good cause.


----------



## Derbydollar (Oct 23, 2015)

This thread cracks me up
I made a rice omelette earlier. It was pretty good, I guess


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Sanae Kochiya said:


> Fried, boiled, scrambled, or omelette?


Fried, scrambled, and omelette are all awesome, although I like scrambled best. Boiled (at least hardboiled) sucks eggs.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Oct 23, 2015)

I enjoy deviled eggs, it is my opinion that they are the most enjoyable way to eat eggs.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Oct 23, 2015)

Lipitor said:


> What is the best way to make scrambled eggs? Every youtube video I watch takes 9 minutes. Just tell me the best way. Also if your recipe for scrambled eggs is too add in ten other items along with it, I don't care about your story



Put some olive oil in a pan to grease it. Turn stove to medium.
Mix eggs with a small amount of milk in a cup (about 1/4th an eggshell for each egg used), stir lightly, then dump into the pan and cook until done.
Add salt and pepper to taste. Should result in fluffy eggs with visible bands of yellow yolk and whites in them


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 23, 2015)

Lipitor said:


> What is the best way to make scrambled eggs?


beat the egg in a bowl
add stuff that's at room temperature
put it in  a pan and cook it until it's done like you want it


----------



## lolwut (Oct 23, 2015)

My car got egged once. That's...that's about it, really.


----------



## VLAD (Oct 23, 2015)

Lipitor said:


> What is the best way to make scrambled eggs? Every youtube video I watch takes 9 minutes. Just tell me the best way. Also if your recipe for scrambled eggs is too add in ten other items along with it, I don't care about your story.


Cook bacon on the pan first to grease it up and make the eggs extra tasty. If you eat kosher, kill yourself.
Beat the eggs in a bowl. Add some tasty shit. I usually add some mixture of grated cheddar, black pepper, basil, paprika, spinach, caraway, whatever. Go nuts.
Put it in the pan and cook it until you like the way it looks.
Eat that shit. Eat it good.


----------



## Moogsy (Oct 23, 2015)

"I NEED EGGS INSIDE ME. THE ORIFICE IS INCONSEQUENTIAL."



Spoiler: Horrifying Rating: The Dildo











http://www.vice.com/read/the-emerging-fetish-of-laying-alien-eggs-inside-yourself


----------



## OtterParty (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Massif (Oct 23, 2015)

I like to make what I call a EGG-MESS.
It consists of taking a couple of eggs and a couple of left over boiled potatoes and throwing them into a pan.
Then add garlic,onion, pepper and cayenne pepper(if you have it use smoked Spanish paprika powder).
Mix it up and don't bother trying to keep the shape, just stir it into a mess. Serve with aioli or HP sauce or tabasco and so on.
Kind of like a Spanish omelet but with considerably less effort and aesthetic considerations.

Quail eggs are nice, once ate them in a fancy restaurant with truffles.


----------



## Overcast (Oct 23, 2015)

I actually started learning how to cook eggs this morning. Made some scrambled and hard boiled eggs with some help from the folks.

Gotta say, eggs taste a heck of a lot better when you make them yourself.


----------



## ASoulMan (Oct 23, 2015)

Is eating eggs considered an abortion?


----------



## cans.wav (Oct 23, 2015)

ASoulMan said:


> Is eating eggs considered an abortion?



Your eating half a chicken

#yesallchickens


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 23, 2015)

The_Doctor said:


> Your eating half a chicken
> 
> #yesallchickens


#chickengenocidenow
#chickengenocideforever
#pluckerontheclucker


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Oct 23, 2015)

Which of the two prevailing Easter Bunny theories do you guys subscribe to?


The Bunny gets the easter eggs from the chickens, that is, a few days before Easter he visits his favorite chicken coop, chats a bit with the hens, has a glass of porter with the cockerel and finally selects the eggs most suitable for painting and takes them with him.
The Bunny works biologically like a Platypus, that is, he's an egg-laying mammal, thus bringing forth the easter eggs by himself.
BTW none of these theories answers the question where the chocolate ones come from.


----------



## ASoulMan (Oct 23, 2015)

DykesDykesChina said:


> Which of the two prevailing Easter Bunny theories do you guys subscribe to?
> 
> 
> The Bunny gets the easter eggs from the chickens, that is, a few days before Easter he visits his favorite chicken coop, chats a bit with the hens, has a glass of porter with the cockerel and finally selects the eggs most suitable for painting and takes them with him.
> ...



Nah, the Easter Bunny is just a pimp who's hoes are a bunch of cocks.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Oct 23, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> Also you can make an Egg McMuffin at home by beating 1 or 2 eggs in a small pyrex dish and cooking it in the microwave. I thought this was common sense until my father bought an expensive machine for the sole purpose of making McMuffins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be worse, at least it's not:


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 23, 2015)

why is this featured?


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 23, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> why is this featured?


Because this is the greatest thread of all time and eggs are the best food in human history.


----------



## The Viking of Disapproval (Oct 23, 2015)

Lurking this thread made me hungry, so I made some scrambled eggs.


----------



## Anus (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## WireSponge (Oct 23, 2015)

PickleGuy said:


>


----------



## Bertram (Oct 23, 2015)

Threadban @KatsuKitty
also lol katsu calling people faggots


----------



## creamyfanta (Oct 23, 2015)

Mexican culture is obsessed with eggs to the point that they have children's movies starring eggs.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 23, 2015)

creamyfanta said:


> Mexican culture is obsessed with eggs to the point that they have children's movies starring eggs.


I request links. Show us your egg movies.


----------



## IHeardThatCurtis (Oct 23, 2015)

This is a Portuguese dish called Salada de Atum,It one of the best dishes i have ever had.The hard boil eggs with the tuna is fucking great but with hot sauce it makes it


----------



## Papa Nier (Oct 23, 2015)

WireSponge said:


>



Leon's the _real_ eggspert.


----------



## Ron_Swanson (Oct 23, 2015)

Wiresponge eat the eggs


[for reference: 





  ]]


----------



## John Furrman (Oct 23, 2015)

Spoiler: The only egg you'll ever find down there










My favorite eggficionado.


----------



## Zeorus (Oct 23, 2015)

ToroidalBoat said:


> This thread is still going and it's featured now? That's eggcellent!





cat said:


> What the shell
> 
> No yolks about it





Lipitor said:


> Chegg your privilegg





John Furrman said:


> My favorite eggficionado.


----------



## Wildchild (Oct 23, 2015)

I eat eggs nearly daily for breakfast, because they're a cheap and good source of protein and they actually fill you up, especially if you're the type of person who eats less than three meals a day due to financial constraints.

I like my eggs fried, not scrambled. 

You can use eggs as a substitute for meat in a sandwich. 

Eggs are fucking awesome.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 23, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> why is this featured?



Are you some kind of egg-hater?


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Oct 23, 2015)

Boiled eggs are one of my favorite food.


----------



## Truant (Oct 23, 2015)

Must be a slow day when this rubbish is featured.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Oct 23, 2015)

I have two eggs. What do I make?


----------



## DNJACK (Oct 23, 2015)

milk


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Do people ever harvest kiwi eggs?


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 23, 2015)

Truant said:


> Must be a slow day when this rubbish is featured.










Valiant said:


> I have two eggs. What do I make?


You could always do a soulful rendition of the beginning of "The vagina of Eva Braun."



Von Clausewitz said:


> hankfully I already suppressed the most of the following events, so my account might be not entirely accurate:
> She started her reading with a scream, raising two raw eggs into the air, presented them to the audience to show that each of them had a venus symbol drawn on it. She lowered them - still screaming - to the height where here ovaries were and crushed them in her hands.
> Egg white and yellow dribbled onto a plastic wrapping that covered the stage and the female person said something along the lines: "This is the pain women feel." and then produced another pair of eggs, each one painted with a Mars symbol. You might guess on which height she crushed them, although they were 'blown out' and empty. The next sentence was something along the lines: "This is the male oppression." I don't remember the poem that followed, but it contained at least two times the word 'ovaries' (which sounds in german even stupider). After the person on the stage finished her first barely-rhyming poem some idiots in the audience clapped politely, I did too, as the hands of the woman of my dreams moved, mine did too.


----------



## Ouija Board (Oct 23, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> View attachment 55538
> 
> 
> You could always do a soulful rendition of the beginning of "The vagina of Eva Braun."



Ok where can I read that because that sounds fucking hilarious.


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 23, 2015)

Ouija Board said:


> Ok where can I read that because that sounds fucking hilarious.


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/encou...-unusual-communities.7989/page-28#post-949404


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 23, 2015)

I remember back in a training camp, we were given eggs each day, and we just kind of stored the eggs in one place. On the final day of the camp, we all suited up, brought out our boxes of eggs, and started egging one another.


----------



## creamyfanta (Oct 23, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> I request links. Show us your egg movies.



"A movie of eggs" 
http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0824696/


----------



## Old Greg (Oct 24, 2015)

[Rare Eggman do not steal]


----------



## Jetman (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## TM Ambrose (Oct 24, 2015)

Eggs are good in trying times .


----------



## Ron_Swanson (Oct 24, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> I request links. Show us your egg movies.









it's not an obsession, their cartoon site got popular basically because in Mexico 'eggs' is slang for testes in much the same way 'balls' is in english


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 24, 2015)

Btw if you sometimes like to binge drink like me, eat eggs while you're drunk.  They have enzymes that help you break down the alcohol in the liver so it mitigates the effect of a hangover


----------



## A Skeleton (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Meatman (Oct 24, 2015)

eggs r gay


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 24, 2015)

There could be a scripting language called eggscript. One could access it in a shell.


----------



## Trilby (Oct 24, 2015)

Don't have time to go through each of thee, but here's one PSA's that's TOO ingrained in my noggin.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Oct 24, 2015)

Who?


----------



## ON 190 (Oct 24, 2015)

Egg fact: I am actually an egg.


----------



## JU 199 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Ravenor (Oct 24, 2015)

I made a couple of mini omelet's today for my sister and her friend who came around for breakfast this morning, I baked a nice farmhouse loaf and served it with some home made baked beans (Italian style, it's a bit involved but if you want the recipe just ask) black pudding and one each of these:

Mushroom, Murrel mushrooms diced with a little ementall cheese.
Spanish, Finely diced Chorizo, Red Onion and New Potato.
Farmers, Goose Egg wipped with a little light cream, and crumbled streaky bacon with a slight dusting of sweet paprika served like a Japanese Omelet.


----------



## Save Goober (Oct 24, 2015)

I am pleased to report I have tried balut! For those of you who are unaware balut is an egg with a partially formed duck or chicken fetus in it.



Spoiler: Trigger warning, duck fetus











In pictures it looks pretty gross I guess, but I never really saw the big deal, I feel it's not much different from eating certain fish whole and if you buy canned salmon that has bones in it and stuff.

So anyway, I found out an asian market nearby sells these so I went on a mission. At the market there was a pile of saran-wrapped cartons of balut, priced at $.99 per egg. One carton was unwrapped already with several eggs missing. I was confused. Are you supposed to just buy one at a time? I didn't really want a whole carton of them so I just grabbed one from the unwrapped carton, which, apparently, was okay.
I took it home and set my sous vide to 147F and when it was about 120F I lowered the egg in. I noticed it bobbed around a bit, instead of sinking to the bottom like eggs normally do. I left it in for about 20 minutes just to warm it up since the girl at checkout said some people just eat it raw so I thought it was OK to not cook it longer.

After taking it out of the water bath, I hit it a spoon to make a hole and drank some of the broth. It was like a warm, thick chicken broth, very savoury. Then I pried the shell open and poured the contents into a small bowl. I ate the duck first, and it did have a weird texture, with small bones and little feathers, but it was delicious. It was lighter than usual duck meat but still had that great rich duck flavor, so it was just like a small really delicious, tender piece of duck. 
After that all that was left was a yolky soup, so I ate that and it was fucking delicious. Way better than normal egg yolk, though I'm not sure why. 
Honestly I have to say 10/10, I definitely want to buy more and this might be a new favorite food of mine. I thought it was great. It's really 3 different experiences from one egg, each bit more delicious than the last. I'm going to try cooking it a little longer next time and see what that's like when the yolk is a lot thicker.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Oct 24, 2015)

Some egg meals are better than others:


----------



## Bluebird (May 15, 2017)

Chickadee nest with eggs in my yard.


----------



## Positron (May 15, 2017)

flossman said:


> Egg fact: I am actually an egg.


Let this lady "hatch" you.


----------

